# Conformation on mine/boyfriends mare?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Toes out in front and is a bit long in the back.. but if she is SOUND at age 18 and she is working and has been working at age 18, that is all the critique you need. 

She might be a little over weight.. but again, if you are using her regularly at age 18 she is not that much over weight. Just keep her teeth floated and enjoy her.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very steep shoulder
Front legs look alright
Back is only a tad long, but to no severe degree
I like her hindquarters
hard to say about her back legs, but nothing horrible is jumping out at me
Possibly toed-out in all 4 feet
Looks like a nice, solid riding horse, though


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Dry spots = pressure points.

Your saddle is pinching.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Elana said:


> Toes out in front and is a bit long in the back.. but if she is SOUND at age 18 and she is working and has been working at age 18, that is all the critique you need.


I agree with that! 
She does not look overweight to me at all. Just keep her this way, it's very difficult to get weight back on an older horse once they start losing it!


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

she gets a scoop of grain twice a day and hay, because our pasture is dying off real bad this year. she is used to be skinnier than this, the people that had her only on pasture, it was very green and little hay but it didnt help for her age. But she thinks shes a 3 yr old and proves to the younger horses, that and old girl can still run.


----------



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

mls is right , your saddle doesnt fit her properly
dry spots like that are definatly pressure points


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

yes i already know about my saddle, im getting a new one this christmas.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> Toes out in front and is a bit long in the back.. but if she is SOUND at age 18 and she is working and has been working at age 18, that is all the critique you need.
> 
> She might be a little over weight.. but again, if you are using her regularly at age 18 she is not that much over weight. Just keep her teeth floated and enjoy her.


 
Agreed! One of the best test of conformation or worth is their soundness. If your horse is sound at 18, good for you. Too many horses these days are lame by the time they are in their early teens or even earlier. I am still a firm believer that letting a horse grow up before starting them is a huge help. Good conformation/genetics is also a huge help.


----------

